# total number of CELINE bags owned by tPFers



## Cosmopolitan

These threads are always fun right?!?! 

Let's count up how many Celine bags we own here on tPF.

The idea is to list how many Celine bags you own and carry down the new total with each post.

I'll start...

*1 Celine bag owned by me (Mini Luggage Envelope)
1 = TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS

**And add pics of your bags if you like**









*


----------



## IrisCole

1 Celine Boogie Bag

2 = TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## fumi

Can we post pictures? Posts are always much funner with pics 







2 Celine envelope bags

4 = TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## Nicola_Six

1 Celine classic box bag






5 = TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sure, pics are great. I added that into the first post!


----------



## Loony

1 Celine Boogie

6=TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## jellyv

One for me: Ms. Hot Tamale (red Biker Boogie)

  7=  TOTAL Number of Celine Bags


----------



## KittyKat65

one for me: Anthracite Mini Envelope Luggage Tote

8 = TOTAL CELINE BAGS


----------



## annanas

2 x celine boogie











10=TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## Longchamp

5 bags and 1 wallet. Here's pix I have handy.

















15 bags and 1 wallet.


----------



## HeathJo

17 TOTAL

Two for me:


----------



## chessmont

3 mini luggage flaps one medium curvy, 2 mini curvy

= 23 bags


----------



## purse-nality

*+2*













*= 25*


----------



## Straight-Laced

*+1*






small stingray classic box

*= 26*


----------



## am2022

SL!!!! the box!

Celine mini luggage in anthracite envelope:  

=  27


----------



## golden's mom

I own 3...  oversized box in camel, black with zips mini, and a green nano.

Daughter owns 2  luggage small with envelope in wine, and a zip with curves lilac.

Add 5 to the count.


----------



## am2022

i will add that!
27 + 5 = 32


----------



## missyb

Kelly green mini



=33


----------



## gchandler5

Only one, but it is so special


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^adding gchandler5's 

TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS = 34


----------



## castorny

+1 bi-color Cabas, +1 Navy suede horizontal Cabas, +1 Medium Luggage (Navy leather/beige suede)= +3

TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS:  37


----------



## lovingmybags

1 Celine large white bittersweet bag

TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS: 38


----------



## cttc

1 Celine mini luggage (with curves) in camel

TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS: 39


----------



## duna

I have 1 Classic Box in electric blue!

That makes it *41*


----------



## weekender2

1 logo weekender bag in burgundy

count: 42


----------



## abcoco

+1

 zip mini luggage in camel 

=43


----------



## Lia5

Hi 
I'm new but can I participate too...?

I got my first Celine bag new years eve, camel mini luggage


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^ +1 for Lia5

44 = TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS


----------



## ats16

Two Box bags: one fluo yellow python and one black
One black Luggage
One yellow Cabas

+4 = *48*


----------



## Mediana

one mini orange envelope






TOTAL NUMBER OF CELINE BAGS: 49


----------



## corries2

Plus Camel Zip & Wine Envelope = 51


----------



## dangerouscurves

I have one that makes it 52


----------



## claypot

I have this which makes the *total count = 53*.


----------



## evoque

+14

2x Art School Bamboo Boogies
2x Biker Boogies (orange, white)
1x black Boston Boogie
1x pink pebbled calf Boogie
1x turquoise smooth calf Boogie
1x black frame Boogie
1x east/west cream Clandestine
1x pewter Bittersweet
1x vintage logo canvas clutch
1x navy blue trio zip
1x electric blue trio zip
1x black oversized classic box

I've got more Celine bags and accessories, but would need to go through my closet and do a proper headcount.


----------



## k*d

+ this = 68


----------



## Cosmopolitan

(Wow 14 *evoque*? Can I come over and play with your Celines??? )


----------



## sara09

Black mini luggage received today! 

=69


----------



## airress

+1 more black calfskin luggage mini= 70!


----------



## margaritas

+ another black calf mini luggage!

Total = 71


----------



## geeky_economist

+ 1 Tri color mini shopper = 72


----------



## lara0112

+ 1 envelope shoulder bag and 1 large tote = 74


----------



## youbebetty

+1 brown classic box = 75


(i hardly ever post on here but i had to contribute, yeah?!  )


----------



## S'Mom

Plus one zip around wallet in Navy and a bi-color zip pouch (?).....

(sorry about my picture quality......both are Navy and not black....and the pouch is a gorgeous Navy/Cream combo....)


----------



## vilette21c

S'Mom said:


> Plus one zip around wallet in Navy and a bi-color zip pouch (?).....
> 
> (sorry about my picture quality......both are Navy and not black....and the pouch is a gorgeous Navy/Cream combo....)



So 2 from you = 77.

I have 6 Celine bags. Don't know what the other styles are called but I have 2 boogies, a satchel, a shoulder bag, a cross body, and a clutch.  

77 + 6 = 83


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow, we're up to 83 in just a few days! I know there are more out there though...


----------



## shopgirl bb

+1 mini luggage tote.  

Now 84


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hey everybody, please post your great Celine pics in the reference threads that *IrisCole* has created... The links are posted in this thread.


----------



## evoque

+10 more

1x black satin diamante Boogie Night
1x black patent framed Boogie Night
1x black calfskin studded Boogie Night
1x orange suede studded Boogie
1x sunflower pebbled calfskin flap Boogie
2x large framed doctor bags (grey matte calfskin, black gloss calfskin)
1x tan buffalo clutch (NY boutique grand opening limited edition)
1x black patent zip tote
1x triple zip clutch (vintage)


----------



## cttc

^ that makes it 

total = 94


----------



## galex101404

TOTAL = 94 + 3 = *97*

- Mini luggage envelope in Olive







- Mini luggage curvy calfskin in Orange






- Vintage Mini bucket bag 






The only picture I have of the mini bucket bag is the one from the listing. I will take new pictures soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Almost at triple digits!


----------



## S'Mom

evoque said:


> +10 more
> 
> 1x black satin diamante Boogie Night
> 1x black patent framed Boogie Night
> 1x black calfskin studded Boogie Night
> 1x orange suede studded Boogie
> 1x sunflower pebbled calfskin flap Boogie
> 2x large framed doctor bags (grey matte calfskin, black gloss calfskin)
> 1x tan buffalo clutch (NY boutique grand opening limited edition)
> 1x black patent zip tote
> 1x triple zip clutch (vintage)



Oh, EVOQUE.....I am so envious!!!!  What a collection!


----------



## claypot

Oh yeah there is this.

*Total = 98*


----------



## dreamlet

1 red mini luggage 
1 anthracite shoulder envelope 

= 100!


----------



## castorny

Eeek.  +1 more.  Natural Linen/Black Leather bi-color Cabas.

= 101


----------



## dangerouscurves

The Mini Luggage in orange makes me literally drooling!


----------



## lilou

1 celine classic box in black

102!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tastefashion

+ 1 celine bucket shoulder bag (bought at 2002)
+ 1 celine lipstick mini luggage (just arrived!)
*= 103!!!*


----------



## sarah7487

1 Celine Vis clutch + my newly acquired black Box - 2

= *105!!*


----------



## SCL

1 mini luggage
1 boogie
1 foldover zip cross body

+ 3 = 108


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow up to 108!


----------



## chloehandbags

1 S/S '03 Poulbot Bag 

+1 = 109


----------



## Syma

1 Celine mini luggage in kelly green = *110*


----------



## hipnycmom

1 Celine micro luggage in lipstick = 111


----------



## bm0226

1 x Wine envelope = 112


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Keep 'em coming! :bump:


----------



## nycmom

+ 1 black shoulder luggage = 113


----------



## Cannes

+1 Mini envelope in Orange 

=
114


----------



## nielnielniel

+1 Mini luggae in Camel

= 115


----------



## KittyKat65

You realise that this translates to about a quarter of million $$$ for Celine.


----------



## chessmont

KittyKat65 said:


> You realise that this translates to about a quarter of million $$$ for Celine.


----------



## xxnana

+ 1 medium luggage


=116


----------



## tastefashion

xxnana said:


> + 1 medium luggage
> 
> 
> =116


wow it's gorgeous! any modeling picture??


----------



## xxnana

tastefashion said:


> wow it's gorgeous! any modeling picture??




Thanks 

I only got one atm... with my pup in it heh.


----------



## nielnielniel

xxnana...awwww thats so cute....

I actually wanted to get your version...but changed my mind later on.


----------



## Tokyo

&#65291;1&#12288; Mini luggage curvy calfskin in peach ! &#12288;

&#65309;117


----------



## miacillan

*+ 1: Mini Luggage Envelope Tote in Wine color*






*TOTAL = 118*


----------



## Saffron Skye

+ 1 mini luggage envelope in *anthracite*

=  *119*


----------



## smallestforest

+ 1 Lilac Mini Luggage. I got my first Celine today!


----------



## dreamlet

^ so total = 120


----------



## cc*chic

+3 = 123 

My luggage is the micro size in camel.


----------



## maria-mixalis

+1 mini luggage in anthra for me
so total *124*


----------



## smallestforest

Yay, Celine subforum! I spent a good few minutes searching for all the Celine threads over in the general subforum before realising where they'd gone! I've added a shoulder envelope bag in chocolate/cream to my total so that's another +1 and a total of 125!


----------



## French75

+1 enveloppe = *126*


----------



## Mediana

I can now add another Céline  + 1 for Classic medium box in Camel = *127*


----------



## oasisgirl

my camel mini luggage 

128


----------



## flower71

This is my Medium Black Classic Box + my Boogie = *130*









Congrats Mediana...the camel is calling out to me...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bumping this because I think some members have new bags to add to our total!


----------



## birkin girl

Plus 1 my large electric blue box.. 131


----------



## French75

Adding my Bi-Cabas in blush & my Fluo Peach Pochette
+ 2 = 133


----------



## [vogue]

+1 Black full leather S/S '10 Medium Luggage

134


----------



## dangerouscurves

With me new Celine Stripe tote:

135


----------



## love_miu

+1
I just received my new Classic Box bag in Khaki 
136


----------



## sarah7487

Wow! Congrats!! Reveal and pics plssss  



love_miu said:


> +1
> I just received my new Classic Box bag in Khaki
> 136


----------



## love_miu

Will try to take picts *blush* Never did this before  I'm almost afraid of taking it out of the box...the leather is so beautiful!



sarah7487 said:


> Wow! Congrats!! Reveal and pics plssss


----------



## ats16

+ Electric Blue Zip Horizontal Cabas = 
137


----------



## Mediana

I'm wondering what the total will be at the end of the year. Anyone who wants to take a guess?


----------



## shopping247

+ mini luggage in black (thanks for the gift mom! )



= 138


----------



## sarah7487

+ one more Camel mini luggage that just arrived in my hands!!!!

=*139!!!*


----------



## balthus

2 more: my camel mini & my black medium shopper

= 141 !!!


----------



## heavenly_emi

+ 1 classic box in camel (arrived just now!!!!)
+ 2 mini luggage, black and dark navy
+ 1 pouch in beige/peach
+ 1 cabas in black/beige
= 145!!!


----------



## Mediana

*heavenly_emi* Please show us a family portrait at some time


----------



## heavenly_emi

sure thing! i'm a Celine nuts hehe. i'm waiting for the dark navy to arrive though, and the pochette was just shipped from Paris!!!!


----------



## HeathJo

heavenly_emi said:


> sure thing! i'm a Celine nuts hehe. i'm waiting for the dark navy to arrive though, and the pochette was just shipped from Paris!!!!


 
You MUST post pics!!! It may sound crazy, but I love the smell of these bags also! I almost wish the pics could capture the smell of the new leather also!

Congrats on your family and to all the Celine owners here


----------



## loves

congrats to all celine owners here
i'm done with my bag collection but boy do i love the box bag!


----------



## tammywks

+1 Blazon & C logo monogram boston bag in pink 
+1 Blazon monogram shoulder bag in red & beige 
+1 Soft Cabas






Total=148


----------



## tammywks

heavenly_emi said:


> + 1 classic box in camel (arrived just now!!!!)
> + 2 mini luggage, black and dark navy
> + 1 pouch in beige/peach
> + 1 cabas in black/beige
> = 145!!!


 
141+5=146?

So the updated figure should be *149 *(including 3 bags added by me).


----------



## ztainthecity

I have 1 chocolate brown envelope Luggage. Have yet to post photos (sadly).


----------



## lilbou64

I have a black mini luggage!! so 150+1= 151


----------



## BagLover21

I have a gray suede and leather mini Luggage and a Bicolor Cabas in white and cobalt blue (just bought today!) so that makes *153!!!*


----------



## purse-nality

my 3rd! *+1* Tri-Color Mini Luggage *= 154*


----------



## Tinn3rz

+ 1 for my bi-color cabas, which makes it *155*


----------



## spendalot

1 mini camel luggage makes *156*


----------



## purplecrayons

+1 beige mini luggage
+1 black trio
=158


----------



## LorraineRain

1 mini camel luggage makes 159


----------



## dozzaroo

1 mini leopard luggage
1 nano tri-colour
1 mini python luggage
1 watersnake trio
1 cobalt blue double zipper cabas
1 black double zipper cabas with fur

Makes 165


----------



## imlvholic

I have my 1st Celine, bi-color black/beige cabas. So, 166.


----------



## ShoeLover

Just got my black mini luggage so *167*!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dozzaroo said:


> 1 mini leopard luggage
> 1 nano tri-colour
> 1 mini python luggage
> 1 watersnake trio
> 1 cobalt blue double zipper cabas
> 1 black double zipper cabas with fur
> 
> Makes 165




I LOVE the sound of your Celine collection dozzaroo!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have *4* more to add 
2 x vertical zipper cabas
1 Trio
1 shoulder envelope

*= 171*


----------



## dreamlet

dozzaroo said:


> 1 mini leopard luggage
> 1 nano tri-colour
> 1 mini python luggage
> 1 watersnake trio
> 1 cobalt blue double zipper cabas
> 1 black double zipper cabas with fur
> 
> Makes 165




What a great collection!


----------



## Tinn3rz

+ 1 Navy Trio = *172*


----------



## Branda

1 black mini luggage = 173!


----------



## rivegauche

Mini luggage in Orange and a bi colour Cabas in Skin and Black... hopefully 3 in the near future, if I can ever save enough for a box!!!!
2+173

=175


----------



## poppyseed12

+ 1 orange trio= 176


----------



## edme10

+1 Bi-colored CÉLINE clutch/pouch
+1 Medium CÉLINE 'Clasp' in Ivory.
Total=178


----------



## iluvmybags

178 +

I have the Envelope Mini in Khaki and the Trio in Electric Blue

= 180

(I sold my Small Black Luggage and won't have my Bi-Color wallet much longer, so I didn't add those)


----------



## poppyseed12

+ 1 black mini luggage 

=181


----------



## chunkylover53

+ 1 black mini luggage

+ 1 black nano luggage

= 183

I need a coloured Celine in my life


----------



## Candywusd

+3 mini luggage
+2 nano 
+2 clutch
+1 trio

191


----------



## LVLux

1 black smooth mini luggage (may return since it is smooth like my leopard)
1 mini leopard liggage
1  camel pebbled luggage (the pebble is my fav!)

194


----------



## tadpolenyc

+ 1 black mini luggage

= 195


----------



## LenkaKO

+ 1 small Celine Orlov amazing Lapis color .

= 196

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bevyofpurses

+1 






= 197


----------



## the_lvlady

1 Tricolor mini luggage 
1 Leopard panel mini luggage that's on it's way to me 

Total = 199


----------



## absolutshopper

+ 1 anthra mini luggage in grainy leather.

So it's *200* now!


----------



## balthus

(me too) + 1 anthra mini luggage in grainy leather.

So *201* !!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Just realized I never added my newest Celine --

201 +

Clasp Shoulder Bag in Grey and Gusset Cabas in Navy

= 203


----------



## NYCavalier

Black Nano
Cobalt Nano

*205*


----------



## kitcat

+1 anthra mini

makes *= 206*


----------



## CourtneyMc22

+ 1 mini red luggage 

= *207*!


----------



## indi3r4

+1 lipstick mini

208


----------



## Binkysmom

1 black vintage box

209


----------



## dianatdc

+1 anthra mini luggage

210


----------



## Masuko

+1 Black Cabas Gusset Lambskin/Fur


----------



## Jaded81

+2 Mini Luggages in Black and Taupe

213


----------



## sayingido

+2 Micro Luggage in Red, Classic Box in Red

215


----------



## purseinsanity

+ 1 Mini Luggage in Black
+2 Classic Boxes (Black, Havana!)

=

218!!


----------



## Bagladee

+1 Mini in Smooth Black Calf
+1 Mini in Army Suede w/smooth black trim
+1 Nano in Pebbled Chocolate

=221


----------



## frandeli0n

+1 Mini Smooth Black Calf

=*222*


----------



## leboudoir

+ 1 mini cream 
+ 1 mini anthracite

= *224*


----------



## littlerock

+1


*= 225*


----------



## Bijouxlady

+3 mini luggage
 +1 med classic Box

=229


----------



## shopping247

just got my mini cobalt luggage 

= 230


----------



## lvsforme

Adding my Camel Mini in smooth leather

= 231


----------



## MELMEL2007

1 mini red +1 nano red

=233


----------



## Wen30

1 camel boogie bag
=234!!!


----------



## snowjade

+1 Mini Luggage in Camel
+1 Mini Luggage in Anthracite/Dark Grey
= 236


----------



## qiuqiuimg

+1 harness bag
= 237


----------



## littlelala

+ 1 Black Micro in Smooth Leather 
= 238


----------



## siyg

+ 1 Bicolor Golden Sand Mini Luggage

=239


----------



## Vixy

+ 1 Black Micro Luggage in Smooth Leather 
+ 1 Red Horizontal Cabas

= 241


----------



## margaritas

+1 Cobalt Nano 

= 242


----------



## Bagladee

Bagladee said:


> +1 Mini in Smooth Black Calf
> +1 Mini in Army Suede w/smooth black trim
> +1 Nano in Pebbled Chocolate
> 
> =221


 
+1 Mini in Leopard Pony Hair w/dark brown smooth trim

=243


----------



## miumiume

+ 1 navy/yellow cabas
+ 1 anthra mini luggage
= 245


----------



## binky

+1 anthracite mini luggage
= 246


----------



## icanfly

mini in creme grainy leather
and mini in black smooth leather


= 248


----------



## TaylerEdward

+1 medium black smooth leather luggage
+1 brown and white envelope (with long chain)

=250


----------



## Vixy

Vixy said:


> + 1 Black Micro Luggage in Smooth Leather
> + 1 Red Horizontal Cabas
> 
> = 241


 
+1 Cobalt Mini Luggage
= 251


----------



## AestHetiC

+1 small black phantom luggage!

=252


----------



## MIffy27

+ 5 (1 classic box and 4 minis)

= 257


----------



## MarsG

+ 1 mini pebbled anthra

= 258


----------



## deryad

+1 Burgundy mini luggage 

= 259


----------



## indi3r4

+1 Cobalt Mini

= 260


----------



## flower71

+ 1 classic box + 1 orange boogie bag= 262


----------



## Blo0ondi

+ 1 classic box 







total= 263


----------



## missD

+1 Mini Brown pebbled Luggage.


*264*


----------



## am2022

+ 1 gussett celine cabas
total:  265


----------



## ptptpt

+3 (Mini luggage Two-Tone Black/Army Green, Mini luggage Cobalt, Cabas vertical)

*Total = 268*


----------



## babyshingo

Micro Camel Luggage

Total = 269


----------



## 2shai_

Camel Nano Luggage 

Total = 270


----------



## cotonblanc

+ 2 (shoulder luggage in smooth black & bi-cabas in linen/smooth black)
=272


----------



## sarah7487

+ 2 (Camel Smooth Mini luggage + Red Pebbled Mini luggage)


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

+1 mini luggage in smooth black 

= 275


----------



## Tokyo

I just wonder how many tPFer own Celine bags now in 2012?! Countless!


----------



## Hdream

+1 mini luggage in fluo orange, that's make 276.


----------



## cotonblanc

+2 (croc cabas + clutch pouch) = 278


----------



## bagzzlover

1 black mini luggage smooth leather  = 279


----------



## lara0112

1 celine triptyque = 280


----------



## Shopmore

+1 Black Nano = 281


----------



## Bethc

+ 6 = 287


----------



## thedseer

+ a black mini and a navy vintage box = 289


----------



## pretty99

+2 = 291


----------



## bemavis

+1 Mini Luggage = 292


----------



## sbeamer

+ 4 (black stamped croc triptyque, saffron mini, camel mini, and coquelicot nano) = 296


----------



## fandmcarebear

+7     ( anthra mini, dune mini, beige box, pink nano, chocolate/ivory shoulder envelope, medium black clasp, tricolor burg/ivory/gray trapeze)

=303


----------



## Winterbaby

+1 Black Medium Box = 304.


----------



## bunnieboo

1 mini luggage fluo orange =305


----------



## CourtneyMc22

+ 1 mini luggage red = 306


----------



## kayb

+3 (mini navy, black nano, camel/orange bi-color cabas)
= 309


----------



## moshi_moshi

+ 1 fluo pink mini = 310!


----------



## Jadpe

+ 1 black mini= 311


----------



## ilsecita

+ 1 tricolor mini (navy, black, cognac)
+ 1 black pouch
+ 1 dune mini
+ 1 orange trio
+ 1 black mini

*= 316*


----------



## pixiechic

+ 1 Jungle Mini = *317*


----------



## fawkex

Coquelicot Mini = 318


----------



## Bethc

Adding today's trio. = 319


----------



## cloudzz

+ 1 trapeze royal blue/black/cream
+ 1 hibiscus bi-color cabas
+ 1 camel mini
+ 1 leopard canvas mini
+ 1 cobalt blue mini

= 324


----------



## hehehaxie

+4

2 mini -- tri color forest and grey from 2011
2 nano -- citron and pink from 2012

= 328


----------



## AvaCui0810

+ 1 coquelicot mini = 329


----------



## shpahlc

+ 1 souris drummed mini
+ 1 black smooth mini 

*= 331*


----------



## npt08

+2 --mustard and burgundy phantom

=*333*


----------



## BOP

+1..... smooth camel mini

= *334*


----------



## its so you

+5 (brown trio, black/black pouch, small black phantom, small taupe phantom, dune mini) 

= 339


----------



## ilsecita

its so you said:


> +5 (brown trio, black/black pouch, small black phantom, small taupe phantom, dune mini)
> 
> = 339



Omg I just realized we are double twins! With the dune mini and the black/black pouch 

I already added mine hehe


----------



## its so you

ilsecita said:


> Omg I just realized we are double twins! With the dune mini and the black/black pouch
> 
> I already added mine hehe


 twinzies!!


----------



## agalarowicz

its so you said:


> +5 (brown trio, black/black pouch, small black phantom, small taupe phantom, dune mini)
> 
> = 339



+2 navy + camel smooth minis

=341


----------



## fettfleck

+1 camel pebbled Mini 
=342


----------



## Mulberry_Love

+1 black drummed leather shoulder luggage

= 343


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

I've 4...
= 347


----------



## ennarr

+ 1 Royal blue smooth mini luggage
= 348


----------



## everyday_chanel

I started to addict on Celine since early Dec 2011 ONLY...Up to today, I have got total of   9 Bags @_@
1. Mini Lune - drummed leather
2. Mini Coquelicot - drummed leather
3. Mini Vermillon - drummed leather
4. Mini Soris - drummed leather
5. Mini Fluo Pink - drummed leather
6. Mini Black - drummed leather
7. Trapeze in Orange (2012 cruise line)
8. Trapeze in Royal Blue (2012 cruise line)
9. Small Square Luggage (Phantom) in Black Croco Stamped

..... Am I sick? But I just can't resist of buying them!


----------



## everyday_chanel

Coming Tuesday, my another Trapeze in black (croco stamp and wings in suede leather) will arrive too...

So, total will be 10 bags.  

*=358*


----------



## fawkex

My coming vertical cabas .. 359


----------



## vlore

+7 = 366

Camel Pebbled Mini
Black Smooth Mini
Orange Smooth Mini
Dune Drummed Mini
Jungle Drummed Micro
Hibiscus Trio
Camel Horizontal Cabas


----------



## allieallie

+1 = 367 
Trapeze in Burgundy/Grey/Ivory


----------



## iskrapi

+1 = 368
Trapeze in army green/black/ivory  ( Spring 2012 )


----------



## designerdiva40

+ 1 = 369

Souris mini luggage


----------



## mk78

+ 1 + 370

Camel smooth mini luggage tote


----------



## mk78

oops meant to say =


----------



## Damier Dork

+1 Navy Medium Luggage Tote

= 371


----------



## xo_Princess

+1 Souris mini luggage tote

=372


----------



## lilac28

+ 1 Coquelicot mini luggage tote=373


----------



## Aluxe

Totally bumping this thread! 

navy cabas tote
black large classic box
grey natural calfskin phantom
+ 3 for a total = *376*


----------



## topglamchic

1. dune belt bag

+1=377


----------



## BlueCherry

@Aluxe thanks for bumping [emoji106]

Micro luggage black
Micro luggage souris
Cabas with belt indigo
Trapeze small petrol

377 + 4 = 381


----------



## Aluxe

BigCherry said:


> @Aluxe thanks for bumping [emoji106]
> 
> Micro luggage black
> Micro luggage souris
> Cabas with belt indigo
> Trapeze small petrol
> 
> 377 + 4 = 381



It's such a fun thread!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Trapeze small white

381 + 1 = 382


----------



## bunnybaby201

Black mini luggage in drummed leather 

382+1= 383


----------



## Adrian Ho

A small navy trio in goatskin leather and black nano in drummed leather.

383+2 = 385


----------



## JCMB

Micro luggage in midnight blue 

385+1=386


----------



## lenaf4ever

1. Large classic box in brick red
2. Belt bag in black
3. Trapeze in white 
4. Celine tote in black 

386+4= 390


----------



## cassisberry

1.  Trio in burgundy
2.   Trotteur in black

390+2 = 392


----------



## xcaramelizex

Pocket flap wallet on chain
Small black trio
Small multicolour trio 
Mini black belt bag

392+4 = 396


----------



## hikarupanda

Indigo Lizard Medium Box Bag
Red Calfskin Medium Box Bag
Tan Symmetrical Bag

396+3 = 399


----------



## Yoshi1296

Black Croc stamped Phantom

White Liege Calfskin Box

Cabas gusset in Praline goatskin

Coin clutch in burgundy palmellato leather

Trio in knitted gingham

399+5 = 404


----------



## onepiece101

Black small trio
Dark taupe nano
Blue classic box
Blue ring multifunction clutch with dragonne

404 + 4 = 408


----------



## alisonanna

Blue large trio
camel box
blue large box
navy case bag
diamond clutch
flat clutch
blue/brown cabas
green/black edge

408 + 8 = 416


----------



## bag^lover

Sunflower Large Trio
Black Large Trio
Red Regular Trio
Dark Green Regular Trio 
Black Micro Luggage
Camel Box
Black Box

416 + 7 = 423


----------



## JoeyLouis

1 - Red Mini Classic Box
2 - Black Classic Box

423 + 2 = 425


----------



## Hermancat

Mini luggage in Dune

426


----------



## zeronohiya

All Soft tote in Pebbled & Smooth Lambskin

+1 = 427 [emoji7]


----------



## junvy

Mini Luggage, Mini Belt and a Trio (Large).

427+3 = 430!


----------



## Biancalamey

micro luggage
430 + 1 = 431


----------



## goldenfountain

Small trapeze in cobalt blue 
431+1=432


----------



## Zoe C

Nano Luggage, Large Trio and small pouch

432 + 3 = 435


----------



## schuhgal

medium trapeze vermillion

435+1=436


----------



## happy_moon

micro luggage
medium box
436+2=438


----------



## Austintx

Indigo mini luggage

438+1=439


----------



## loubprincess

Indigo phantom 
439 + 1 = 440


----------



## lavy

Burgundy micro luggage
light pink trio


----------



## riri23

Two bicolor cabas
One red luggage
One trio bag

Total four bags for me!


----------



## Yuki85

Black Phantom
Tri Colour Luggage
446+2=448


----------



## EnaStein

Black Mini Luggage
Indigo Micro Luggage
Beige/Light Blue Medium Cabas Phantom with Tassles
Daffodil Tri-Fold

448+4= 452

[emoji4]


----------



## EnaStein

EnaStein said:


> Black Mini Luggage
> Indigo Micro Luggage
> Beige/Light Blue Medium Cabas Phantom with Tassles
> Daffodil Tri-Fold
> 
> 448+4= 452
> 
> [emoji4]



Plus 2:

Micro Khaki Luggage
Black Phantom Luggage 

= 454


----------



## cruz_andmama

EnaStein said:


> Plus 2:
> 
> Micro Khaki Luggage
> Black Phantom Luggage
> 
> = 454



Large red trio
Large black trio
Black mini belt
Black pebbled nano

454 + 4 = 459


----------



## Jadpe

A quick update after 4 years 

I can add:
- A croc Phantom
- Bi Cabas navy/nude
- Bi pouch in pink/burgundy
- Cabas Mustang
- Classic Box red python
- Classic Box white water snake
- Red pony hair medium Case
- Trio in black
- Trio in violet blue
- Trio in burgundy
- Coin in red
- Blade in ocean blue
- Hobo in shell

Hope I don't forget one 

That makes 459+13=462


----------



## cotonblanc

+
2010 Luggage Small
2010 Trio Clutch Pouch
2010 Bowling
2011 Black 2-way Duffle
2011 Linen Cabas
2011 Black leather/Linen Cabas
2011 Royal Blue/Havana Cabas
2012 Shoulder Burgundy
2012 Sidelock Rust
2012 Blade Smoke
2013 Berlingot Navy Wool

462+11=473


----------



## mink

Small vertical cabas in black
Medium classic box in burgundy

473 + 2 = 475


----------



## BlueCherry

Adding a mini belt bag in grey 

475 + 1 = 476


----------



## serenityneow

+
Black/cream Edge
Grey Blade
Green Blade
Small white Trotteur
Navy medium classic Box
Light grey medium liege Box

476 + 6 = 482


----------



## Kendie26

482 + 4 = 486
(my contribution of 4 Celine....3 Luggage style & 1 Tri-Fold)


----------



## xcaramelizex

xcaramelizex said:


> Pocket flap wallet on chain
> Small black trio
> Small multicolour trio
> Mini black belt bag
> 
> 392+4 = 396



Adding a few more:
Ring multifunction clutch with dragonne in light burgundy
Nano in wine
Small trotteur in bicolour
Small box in blush shiny goatskin

486 + 4 = 490


----------



## mhiday95

xcaramelizex said:


> Adding a few more:
> Ring multifunction clutch with dragonne in light burgundy
> Nano in wine
> Small trotteur in bicolour
> Small box in blush shiny goatskin
> 
> 486 + 4 = 490



Adding one more
Mini belt bag in blue 

490+1 = 491


----------



## New-New

491+2 here
I have a solo pouch and a python cabas

So 493 so far


----------



## SugarHazard

493 + 3 = 496

1 Micro Luggage, 1 Mini Box, and 1 Nano Luggage


----------



## XmL

Small trio in burgundy

Medium trapeze in navy blue

Nano luggage in tricolour 

Large trio in fuchsia

Small cabas phantom in taupe 

496 + 5 = 501


----------



## bagbrulee

I only have 2. 
One belt bag and one trapeze
Both in black


----------



## irissix

Large trio in hunter green
Medium hobo in navy and cognac
Medium belted cabas in vermillion
Medium belted cabas in grey felted wool
Large luggage in jungle green

503+5 = 508.

(Thankfully this list doesn't include Celine shoes.)


----------



## happy_moon

just bought another celine bag: micro belt
508+1=509


----------



## ipekkeles

i have a nano, a micro, a small trapeze and a cabas tie

509 + 4 = 513


----------



## s.h.e

I have a mini luggage, a phantom, a medium belt, a large trio, and a box

513 + 5 = 518


----------



## brenpanda

I have a small belt and a classic box.
518 + 2 = 520


----------



## lovieluvslux

520+2 = 522.  I have a box and med belt.


----------



## purplelinlin

micro luggage in black
small trio in black
nano luggage in beige/olive
all soft in olive/orange/black
cabas tote in black
trapeze in black
large trio in cream
medium box in black
medium box in white
small twisted in black & white

522 + 10 = 532


----------



## Luv2Shop1

532 + 2 = 534

Black Patent leather Trio and Black Grained Micro Luggage


----------



## Bommie

1 nano luggage 
534+1 = 535


----------



## tenKrat

1 Micro Luggage in smooth calfskin Ink

535 + 1 = 536


----------



## Kcano22

4: 1 Large Black Lagguage
    1 Navy Large Trio
    1 White Mini Belt
     1 Canvas Phantom

536 + 4 = 540


----------



## Kajleen

1 Large Trio in black
1 Compact Trotteur in black

540+2=542


----------



## fettfleck

I have a Micro, a Nano, both in black, regular Trapaze in black and a Phantom in blue slate.

513 + 4 = 517


----------



## venusdoom

1 Black micro luggage.

517 + 1 = 518


----------



## Sophia

I've never counted the number of Céline bags I own until now. I have 30 in total  I feel oddly guilty! 

2010 Small Luggage
2010 Vegetal Shopper
2010 Black Strapless Trio
2011 Black Triptyque
2012 Souris Mini Luggage
2012 Navy Cabas Vertical
2012 Khaki/Blue Pouch
2013 Amber/Blue Pouch
2013 Black Blade
2013 Tan Small Tie
2013 Grey Shoulder Cabas
2013 Black Rolled Trio
2014 Black Small Tie
2014 Crystal Grey Small Tie
2014 Tan Natural Calf Zip Wallet
2014 Blue Multifunction
2014 Tan Belted Cabas Phantom
2014 Tan Twisted
2014 Chamois Twisted
2014 Black Triangle
2014 Camel Geometrical
2014 Beige Large Trio
2015 Khaki Small Belt
2015 Tan Sangle Seau
2015 Black Medium Classic Box
2015 Black Small Classic Box
2015 Burgundy Medium Trotteur
2016 Black Medium Dragonne
2016 Chestnut Symmetrical
2016 Navy Large Trio

518 + 30 = 548


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sophia said:


> I've never counted the number of Céline bags I own until now. I have 30 in total  I feel oddly guilty!
> 
> 2010 Small Luggage
> 2010 Vegetal Shopper
> 2010 Black Strapless Trio
> 2011 Black Triptyque
> 2012 Souris Mini Luggage
> 2012 Navy Cabas Vertical
> 2012 Khaki/Blue Pouch
> 2013 Amber/Blue Pouch
> 2013 Black Blade
> 2013 Tan Small Tie
> 2013 Grey Shoulder Cabas
> 2013 Black Rolled Trio
> 2014 Black Small Tie
> 2014 Crystal Grey Small Tie
> 2014 Tan Natural Calf Zip Wallet
> 2014 Blue Multifunction
> 2014 Tan Belted Cabas Phantom
> 2014 Tan Twisted
> 2014 Chamois Twisted
> 2014 Black Triangle
> 2014 Camel Geometrical
> 2014 Beige Large Trio
> 2015 Khaki Small Belt
> 2015 Tan Sangle Seau
> 2015 Black Medium Classic Box
> 2015 Black Small Classic Box
> 2015 Burgundy Medium Trotteur
> 2016 Black Medium Dragonne
> 2016 Chestnut Symmetrical
> 2016 Navy Large Trio
> 
> 518 + 30 = 548


----------



## Kcano22

Sophia said:


> I've never counted the number of Céline bags I own until now. I have 30 in total  I feel oddly guilty!
> 
> 2010 Small Luggage
> 2010 Vegetal Shopper
> 2010 Black Strapless Trio
> 2011 Black Triptyque
> 2012 Souris Mini Luggage
> 2012 Navy Cabas Vertical
> 2012 Khaki/Blue Pouch
> 2013 Amber/Blue Pouch
> 2013 Black Blade
> 2013 Tan Small Tie
> 2013 Grey Shoulder Cabas
> 2013 Black Rolled Trio
> 2014 Black Small Tie
> 2014 Crystal Grey Small Tie
> 2014 Tan Natural Calf Zip Wallet
> 2014 Blue Multifunction
> 2014 Tan Belted Cabas Phantom
> 2014 Tan Twisted
> 2014 Chamois Twisted
> 2014 Black Triangle
> 2014 Camel Geometrical
> 2014 Beige Large Trio
> 2015 Khaki Small Belt
> 2015 Tan Sangle Seau
> 2015 Black Medium Classic Box
> 2015 Black Small Classic Box
> 2015 Burgundy Medium Trotteur
> 2016 Black Medium Dragonne
> 2016 Chestnut Symmetrical
> 2016 Navy Large Trio
> 
> 518 + 30 = 548



Wow impresive collection!!


----------



## Duessa

+ 1 souris nano luggage
+ 1 black micro luggage

548 + 2 = 550


----------



## jayohwhy

+ 1 black micro luggage 
+ 1 dune mini belt

550 + 2 = 552


----------



## hikarupanda

553

Just added a compact trotteur in Poppy!

View attachment 3631994


----------



## luvbagsandpups

+1 tri color trapeze
+1 mini luggage
+1 blue phantom cabas belt
+1 white ring

553+4=557


----------



## Marisa1

Micro luggage in indigo

Micro belt in cloud

557+2=559


----------



## rhm

Hello!

Although I am strictly Hermes and Chanel bag buyer, I recently converted to Celine. 
I just received by small trotteur in black w/ ghw and I love it!

I've been buying Celine ready-to-wear for a long time but this is my first bag and I absolutely love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

rhm said:


> Hello!
> 
> Although I am strictly Hermes and Chanel bag buyer, I recently converted to Celine.
> I just received by small trotteur in black w/ ghw and I love it!
> 
> I've been buying Celine ready-to-wear for a long time but this is my first bag and I absolutely love it!



Congrats - any pics?

I buy Hermes and Chanel slg’s but their bags don't work for me. However there isn't much I wouldn't do for a Celine bag, they're dynamite


----------



## Stacy31

Kendie26 said:


> 482 + 4 = 486
> (my contribution of 4 Celine....3 Luggage style & 1 Tri-Fold)


Hello! I am new to the Celine forum, but I know I've seen your posts in Chanel...and maybe LV? Just wondering how you're liking the luggage totes? I see you have 3, and I just purchased my first this weekend (kohl gray).  I am loving it so far, and I don't mind the weight, but I'm just wondering how you're liking them compared to your other designer bags?  TIA!!

***534+1 (Celine Mini luggage)= 535


----------



## Kendie26

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! I am new to the Celine forum, but I know I've seen your posts in Chanel...and maybe LV? Just wondering how you're liking the luggage totes? I see you have 3, and I just purchased my first this weekend (kohl gray).  I am loving it so far, and I don't mind the weight, but I'm just wondering how you're liking them compared to your other designer bags?  TIA!!
> 
> ***534+1 (Celine Mini luggage)= 535


Hi Stacy31....Congrats on your first Celine Luggage! I do love mine...I use my Mini size Souris for work & my micro size dark taupe more on my personal time (not work) but lately I've been obsessed & using my TriFold bag a bit more for work. Overall, I LOVE them all & the quality is fabulous so they are holding up very well....& I use either the luggage or trifold practically every day for work as my tote / at least 3-4 times/ week (the only other regualar work tote in my regular rotation for work is my Mulberry Bayswater) And yes I am regularly in Chanel forum (not LV)....i use my Chanel mainly on my personal/weekend time & or for dinners w/ clients.....but again for work i need a larger tote with what i have to carry so that's where Celine is my go-to. I really adore & appreciate Celine quality so I hope you enjoy your new Luggage bag!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Celine twisted cabas and Belted cabas in kohl.  So 537 now!  I added my 2.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! I am new to the Celine forum, but I know I've seen your posts in Chanel...and maybe LV? Just wondering how you're liking the luggage totes? I see you have 3, and I just purchased my first this weekend (kohl gray).  I am loving it so far, and I don't mind the weight, but I'm just wondering how you're liking them compared to your other designer bags?  TIA!!
> 
> ***534+1 (Celine Mini luggage)= 535



I know you did not ask me, but I have had a zillion luggage and phantom bags.  I love them and think the quality is amazing.  It was only heavy for me which is why I went back to the Cabas.  I love Celine more than Chanel personally because it is classy and not as flashy and just beautiful and understated. I do love chanel but have been unimpressed these days.  I also love great leather that wears well.  Celine is amazing and the fun colors make it also cool.  The fall and winter line look amazing.


----------



## BlueCherry

ryrybaby12 said:


> Celine twisted cabas and Belted cabas in kohl.  So 537 now!  I added my 2.



Is there a belted cabas in kohl? I have to replace an old grey tote and my indigo cabas is my favourite style. Can I see a pic please?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here you go.  I love her.


----------



## Stacy31

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Stacy31....Congrats on your first Celine Luggage! I do love mine...I use my Mini size Souris for work & my micro size dark taupe more on my personal time (not work) but lately I've been obsessed & using my TriFold bag a bit more for work. Overall, I LOVE them all & the quality is fabulous so they are holding up very well....& I use either the luggage or trifold practically every day for work as my tote / at least 3-4 times/ week (the only other regualar work tote in my regular rotation for work is my Mulberry Bayswater) And yes I am regularly in Chanel forum (not LV)....i use my Chanel mainly on my personal/weekend time & or for dinners w/ clients.....but again for work i need a larger tote with what i have to carry so that's where Celine is my go-to. I really adore & appreciate Celine quality so I hope you enjoy your new Luggage bag!


Thanks so much for your response!! The quality seems amazing, but since it's so new, I wasn't sure about long term wear  I plan to use it daily as my work bag...and I also use my mulberry bayswater as a work bag...so sad they changed the design  Thanks again for your feedback!!!


----------



## Stacy31

ryrybaby12 said:


> I know you did not ask me, but I have had a zillion luggage and phantom bags.  I love them and think the quality is amazing.  It was only heavy for me which is why I went back to the Cabas.  I love Celine more than Chanel personally because it is classy and not as flashy and just beautiful and understated. I do love chanel but have been unimpressed these days.  I also love great leather that wears well.  Celine is amazing and the fun colors make it also cool.  The fall and winter line look amazing.


Thanks for chiming in!! I welcome feedback from any Celine experts  I agree, I am a long-time Chanel fan, but lately, I have had some quality issues so I am more careful. Plus, they really didn't have anything as far as a work tote that impressed me and I think many of their current tote bags at overpriced. Thus, my love for the luggage!  It is heavy, but I don't mind that, as it means fantastic quality leather Thanks again


----------



## ryrybaby12

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks for chiming in!! I welcome feedback from any Celine experts  I agree, I am a long-time Chanel fan, but lately, I have had some quality issues so I am more careful. Plus, they really didn't have anything as far as a work tote that impressed me and I think many of their current tote bags at overpriced. Thus, my love for the luggage!  It is heavy, but I don't mind that, as it means fantastic quality leather Thanks again



Another brand I love is Tom Ford.  Has no big following here but yum the leather is fantastic.


----------



## Stacy31

ryrybaby12 said:


> Another brand I love is Tom Ford.  Has no big following here but yum the leather is fantastic.


I saw one of is totes at NM the other day....it was a nice everyday tote, with the "T's" stitched near the handles...I was also eyeing the new Burberry reversible tote!


----------



## BlueCherry

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3654537
> 
> 
> Here you go.  I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654538



Thank you so much @ryrybaby12 for taking the trouble to post your pics. Your bag is stunning and looks fab on you..... and I want one too


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awe thanks!!  Go get it


----------



## ryrybaby12

538.  Could not resist the leather and color.


----------



## BlueCherry

ryrybaby12 said:


> 538.  Could not resist the leather and color.



You are on a roll @ryrybaby12, it's beautiful. And is that your kohl behind you??


----------



## ryrybaby12

BigCherry said:


> You are on a roll @ryrybaby12, it's beautiful. And is that your kohl behind you??



It is and yes I have been on a toll though I bought the twisted back in November. I don't post much anymore on here.  But I have fallen so back in love with celine...clearly.  We also have a boutique here now


----------



## Jadpe

Yup, I've got a new one. Trio pouch clutch. It's small but very cute. 

538+1= 539


----------



## BlueCherry

Previously listed 

Micro luggage spirits
Micro luggage black
Cabas with belt indigo
Trapeze small petrol
Mini belt grey

New additions 

Cabas with belt in kohl
HG box bag in kohl

539 + 2 = 541


----------



## lotusfeet

First time owner of a Mini Luggage ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




541+1=542


----------



## thepetitequeen

Just got a Nano in Ink. Haven't taken a lot of good pictures of her yet though haha!

542+1=543


----------



## Harper Quinn

Navy croc embossed phantom, vermillion cabas phantom, powder pink box, burgundy box, amethyst trotteur =5 
543+5= 548


----------



## eckw

Marine micro luggage tote and Kohl Sangle Seau=2

548+2= 550


----------



## hedur

Black shiny goatskin Trio
Vermillion Edge
Tan All Soft
Black large Trapeze

550 + 4 = 554


----------



## Serva1

Natural python nano luggage
Emerald python Trapeze

554 + 2 = 556


----------



## lcutli1

Celine horizontal cabas tote in beige 

556 + 1 = 557


----------



## elibaby

Only one - Celine Mini Luggage in Taupe


----------



## KimTX

Beloved Nano in Souris
557 + bag above m= 558 + mine = 559


----------



## veevee1

Micro Luggage in black
Compact Trotteur in black 
Vertical mini cabas in black
Medium box in navy 

559+ 4 = 563


----------



## veevee1

victrola9@hotma said:


> Micro Luggage in black
> Compact Trotteur in black
> Vertical mini cabas in black
> Medium box in navy
> 
> 559+ 4 = 563



Just added today: 
Small phantom cabas in black 

563 + 1 = 564


----------



## JKauf

Nano Luggage in Kohl 
Mini Belt in Ballerina

564 + 2 = 566


----------



## xcaramelizex

xcaramelizex said:


> Adding a few more:
> Ring multifunction clutch with dragonne in light burgundy
> Nano in wine
> Small trotteur in bicolour
> Small box in blush shiny goatskin
> 
> 486 + 4 = 490



I really need to stop...

Small trio in blush calfskin liege
Small trotteur in black
Large trio in burgandy
Small soft cube bag in light tan
Medium box in dark blue calfskin liege



566 + 5 = 571


----------



## MAGJES

Downsided recently and sold 8 Celine bags but have my favorites left:

3 Micro Luggages:  Souris, Sea, Black
Mini Luggage: Dune
5 Nanos: Coquelicot, Sunshine, Kohl, Burgundy, Tri-color

571 + 9 = 580


----------



## Kendie26

Adding my newest Celine (trifold clutch) to the total tPF count ...(my other 4 Celine's were added a while back)
580 + 1 = 581


----------



## Elizabel

Hi - I'll add mine [emoji4]

Small trio in goatskin and a large Edge in Khaki drummed leather.

581 + 2 = 583 [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

583 +1 (my new Box) = 584


----------



## obcessd

Nano luggage in souris.

Hope to add a micro belt in grey next month! 

584 + 1 = 585


----------



## UpTime

Small Sangle in Liquorice
585 + 1 = 586


----------



## NerdyNinja

586+1=587
Just a mini luggage for now.


----------



## GemsBerry

587 +5 = 592


----------



## rosiier

592 + 1 = 593

Mini Luggage


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Medium Luggage, Trapeze, Box, Zip clutch, ipad clutch, zip portfolio
593+6=599


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I forgot my cabas
599+1=600


----------



## EnaStein

Added these two recetly:

Micro Luggage Khaki/Brown/Beige
Micro Luggage Ink

= 602


----------



## bellarusa

I have two: a nano and a micro.
602+2=604


----------



## vuittonGirl

Just one 605


----------



## Addy

Mini Luggage
Micro Luggage
Cabas Phantom Tote
Small Cabas Tote (coming next week!)

609


----------



## efeu

nano luggage
small belt
phantom cabas
medium trio
medium box
609+5=614!


----------



## Lcee

Phantom cabas
Large trio
Micro belt

614+3 = 617


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> Previously listed
> 
> Micro luggage spirits
> Micro luggage black
> Cabas with belt indigo
> Trapeze small petrol
> Mini belt grey
> 
> New additions
> 
> Cabas with belt in kohl
> HG box bag in kohl
> 
> 539 + 2 = 541





A new small trifold in washed blue arrived yesterday 

617 + 1 = 618


----------



## Sophia

Ever since the rumors of Phoebe's departure began to circulate, I did some SERIOUS cleaning of my Celine collection. Although I've kept (and will never sell) all the RTW, shoes, and jewelry I've purchased, I've already sold 25 of my Celine bags.

The 11 bags that I will keep consist of:

1. *Small Burgundy Lambskin Trio*
2. *Large Beige Lambskin Trio*
3. *Large Black Lambskin Trio*
4. *Large Navy Lambskin Trio*
5. *Chestnut Natural Calfskin Symmetrical*
6. *Small Brick Natural Calfskin Sailor*
7. *Medium Classic Black Box Calfskin*
8. *Black Smooth Calfskin Triangle *
9. *Small Tan Natural Calfskin Cabas Phantom*
10. *Medium Tan Natural Calfskin Cabas Phantom w/ Tassels*
11. *Black Natural Calfskin Biker Bucket 
*
618 - 25 = *593*


----------



## hoching_yiu

Large Trio Black
Mini Luggage Navy Smooth
Medium Classic box Camel

596


----------



## primavera99

Frame evening clutch in chain
Small Trio teracotta
Total : 598


----------



## Rungirlrun

Large trio 
Medium trotteur 

Total: 600


----------



## Lcee

Licorice mini clasp

Total 601


----------



## Christine¤

Small trio

Total 602


----------



## lucywife

Two small croissant bags (white and black)
One croissant black backpack
Large Periwinkle blue Coulisse

Total  606


----------



## Slaacey

Black trifold clutch

Total 607


----------



## BlueCherry

Small sangle in black 

607 + 1 = 608


----------



## lookdujour237

2 trapezes and 1 box bag
608 + 3 = 611


----------



## SuLi

1 small trio
1 mini belt
1 trotteur

611 + 3 = 614


----------



## jo june

1. the celine trio


----------



## chicgirl616

1. Celine micro luggage tote [emoji162]


----------



## larhot

1 Céline Medium Classic Box in Goatskin Cinnamon
1 Céline Medium Classic Box in Goatskin Sea
1 Céline Small Classic Box in Goatskin Blush

616 (counting in the previous two) + 3 = 619


----------



## obcessd

Also adding my Micro belt bag in grey and small Cabas in slate. 

619+2 = 621


----------



## Spellwriter

I think I need to downsize, looking at this list

Medium Phantom in midnight - I adore this bag but it is SO heavy.

Micro debossed in anthracite with teal piping - I saw this one on the shelf at Celine and then found it for a great price brand new on gilt!

Small trapeze in (unsure color name) royal blue

Large trapeze, grey croc embossed nubuck 

Olllld python and tan cabas hobo (I use this as a pool bag in the summer! I can fit like two rolled up towels and changes of clothes for the kids!)

And finally black, blue and cream allsoft 

Oh! And a black with teal strap accordion card holder

I carry them the most in this order-

Small trapeze 
Medium phantom 
Large trapeze / micro luggage
Allsoft
Hobo


----------



## Serva1

1. Emerald python black trapeze
2. python nano luggage

Gave away my black suede pebbled calfskin trapeze, because I saw someone else carrying this bag in my town. Happy with the ones I have.

628 + 2 = 630


----------



## MAGJES

Sold (1) Mini Luggage
Purchased 5 Micros

= 634


----------



## veevee1

Previously listed:
Micro Luggage in black smooth calfskin
Compact Trotteur in black
Vertical mini cabas in black grained
Medium box in navy box calfskin
Small Cabas Phantom in black grained

Added: Nano Luggage in black smooth calfskin (it's "different" enough from the micro, right?)

605 + 1 = 606


----------



## Isaberura

1 Celine nano luggage 
1 Celine trio 
1 Celine mini belt bag


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

One nano and one micro. 
I don’t really see people wearing Celines anymore. I wonder if it’s no longer in style?


----------



## pyl9999

1 large red trio
2 classic box
1 trapeze 
1 micro belt
1 mini belt
1 nano luggage 
1 micro luggage 

Total 8
Sorry I lost count of the total # of the thread


----------



## BlueCherry

619


----------



## CoastalCouture

I just have 1, a small black Phantom Cabas 


620


----------



## Thenewestgirl

#621! The small belt bag.


----------



## katie1174

I love my Celine, get lots of compliments when I use them (which is a lot) and out of all my designer bags they are also my husbands favorite. I have:

1 Shoulder Luggage in Burgundy
2 Mini Luggage, one in Black, one in Royal Blue
1 Mini Tie bag in Black
1 Small Ring bag in Black
1 Cabas Phantom in Navy leather and Royal Blue Suede
1 Mini Belt in Dark Ruby and Black
1 Micro Belt in Plum
1 Nano Belt in Myosotis

621 + 9 = 630

P.S. Since my hubby loves the belt bag the most and he knows I am nit impressed by any of Hedi’s bags at all he said I can add one or two more belts, looking at a micro belt in blue abyss and a mini belt in pop red


----------



## bowhaus

1. large trio in black
2. vertical cabas in black
3. large trio in burgundy
4. micro belt in black

I'm hoping to add a classic box to my collection soon as well.

#634


----------



## Fimfou

Large trio in burgundy 
Cabas vertical in black
Cabas horizontal in black
Blade bag in black

#638
Hoping to add a trotteur and a box.


----------



## julia.pa

1. Nano Belt in Light Taupe
2. Nano Belt in Grey
3. Micro Luggage in black
4. Mini Belt in black

Hoping to add a few more pieces like a Trapeze and a Cabas Phantom, maybe a Luggage Phantom


----------



## EmilyM111

1. Box
2. Micro Luggage 
3. Belt
4. Horizontal cabas
5. Small bi-color cabas

+ sold
- Nano luggage 
- Mini luggage 
- Phantom 
- Trapeze (deeply regret)


----------



## Hdream

1. Mini Belt 
2. Mini luggage 
3. Micro luggage 
4. Box on my wish list!


----------



## pupee

1. Nano luggage 
2. Small Trotteur

#652


----------



## alalilalala

1. Nano Luggage in Black
2. Small Trotteur in Black
3. Medium Cabas Phantom in Black

Hoping to add a black nano belt to my collection. 

#655


----------



## princessDD

1 - Trapeze 
2 - Belt
3 - Mini Luggage 
4 - Box
5 - phantom Cabas


----------



## jayeoh

1. Nano luggage
2. Small trapeze
3. Medium phantom tote with belt

#663 not including sold items since I no longer have them (1. Trio / 2. Edge / 3. Box).
But also thinking of adding a Vertical Cabas tote.


----------



## Fimfou

Forgot to add my cabas phantom in taupe 
#664


----------



## renee_nyc

#666 eeek!

A small and large Trio


----------



## BlueCherry

BlueCherry said:


> Previously listed
> 
> Micro luggage souris
> Micro luggage black
> Cabas with belt indigo
> Trapeze small petrol
> Mini belt grey
> Cabas with belt kohl
> HG box bag kohl
> Small trifold washed blue



New additions

Small seau sangle black
Micro luggage pearl blue
Nano belt frost

666 + 3 = 669


----------



## Stephaniez

2:
A mini belt bag in beige
And medium box bag in tan/brown

wanting a medium frame though, but so hard to get my hands on


----------



## loves

Stephaniez said:


> 2:
> A mini belt bag in beige
> And medium box bag in tan/brown
> 
> wanting a medium frame though, but so hard to get my hands on



669 + 2 = 671

I have ONE,  the soft cube

Latest tally is 

672


----------



## pupee

pupee said:


> 1. Nano luggage
> 2. Small Trotteur
> 
> #652



Adding nano belt to the list

Total now: #673


----------



## Stephg1027

1. Micro luggage in Kohl
2. Mini belt bag in navy blue
3.  Small seau sangle in Black 

676


----------



## hqt5009

1. Medium Classic box in black
2. Medium Classic box in camel
3. Medium Classic box in amazone
4. Mini belt in black
5. Micro belt in olive
6. Nano belt in sunflower
7. Nano belt in frost
8. Big bag small in tan
9. Big bag bucket with strap in red
10. Small trio in black
11. Small trio in almond
12. Small Cabas Phantom tote in amazone

676+12 = 688


----------



## Abbeychamp

1. Vertical Cabas Small (Black)
2. Trio Small (Red)
3. Classic Box Bag Medium (Indigo)
4. Micro Belt Bag (Grey)

688 + 4 = 692

*Hoping to add a Nano luggage tote soon [emoji173][emoji818]


----------



## Luba87

Abbeychamp said:


> 1. Vertical Cabas Small (Black)
> 2. Trio Small (Red)
> 3. Classic Box Bag Medium (Indigo)
> 4. Micro Belt Bag (Grey)
> 
> 688 + 4 = 692
> 
> *Hoping to add a Nano luggage tote soon [emoji173][emoji818]


 Yay I love this thread
My humble addition Cabas Phantom in dark brown 

693


----------



## onepiece101

1. dark navy small trio
2. black small cabas
3. black small sangle seau
4. black small trotteur
5. multicolor woven small twisted cabas

693 +5 = 698


----------



## Slaacey

Just got my nano luggage in kohl today 

698 + 1 = 699


----------



## PurseUOut

Slaacey said:


> Just got my nano luggage in kohl today
> 
> 698 + 1 = 699



Twins! My kohl nano arrived today too  I love it so much!


----------



## PurseUOut

PurseUOut said:


> Twins! My kohl nano arrived today too  I love it so much!



699 + 1 = 700


----------



## Cubey

1. Mini belt bag in light taupe
2. Medium classic box in black 
700 + 2 = 702


----------



## elzi

1. Micro Luggage 
2. Cabas Phantom

704


----------



## larhot

Adding one Classic Small Bag in camel

Total now #705


----------



## lepetitelook

1. Black classic box in medium
2. Black cabas phantom in small
3. Amazone trio in small
4. Navy nano luggage
5. Ruby micro belt bag
6. Black sangle tote in large

Total now 711


----------



## sweetpotayto

My nano belt bag in black

712


----------



## Tina h

Celine medium box in black  +1

713


----------



## heartfelt

1. Burgundy small luggage
2. Electric blue large trio
3. Burgundy clasp shoulder bag
4. White blade bag
5. Blue clutch on strap
6. Linen envelope shoulder bag
7. White horizontal zip cabas
8. Tricolor nano luggage

721


----------



## ztory

1. Black Small Trio
2. Navy Blue Mini Belt
3. Abyss blue Small Cabas Phantom

724


----------



## Mydu

1. Micro Belt Bag in Black.

725


----------



## Annine

1. Tricolor Micro Luggage 
2. Black Micro Belt 
3. Burgundy Nano Luggage 
4. Blue/green Twisted Cabas

729


----------



## CupsofJosephine

1. Black Trio
2. Black Micro Belt 

731


----------



## ssp2

1.  Vermillion Mini Luggage
2. Grey Nano Belt
3. Plum Micro Luggage
4. Tricolor Nano Luggage
5. Dark Indigo Nano Luggage
6. Deep Sea Micro Luggage 

737


----------



## littleblackbag

1. Small Cabas, black
2. Micro belt, dark blue

739


----------



## alisonanna

I did some panic additions to my collection in the last couple of months

Micro luggage, dark blue
Micro belt, black
Frame clutch, turquoise/licorice
Soft flap clasp, burgundy
Textile twisted cabas, multicolor
Diagonal flap card case, burgundy
(All old Céline)

745


----------



## Tatownz

1. Mini Luggage in black
2. Classic box in powder 
2. Trapeze in tri - colour blue
3. Trio in Grey
4. Pouch in blue / Grey
5. Pouch in Python and black
6. Mini Clasp in black

(all old CÉLINE) 

751


----------



## luxe510

1. Black cabana
2. Black Micro luggage in smooth leather
3. Dune belt bag


----------



## tiffanyann510

1. Black small box
2. Black trotteur
3. Black large trio
4. Black sangle seau

758


----------



## Mingming

1 Classic Box black 
2 Classic Box Camel 
3 Classic Box red 
4 Classic Box Taupe
5 Micro Belt 
6 Tri color Nano luggage 
7 Tri fold cabas


----------



## iqaganda

1 Tricolor Medium Trapeze
2 Tricolor Mini Luggage

Total : 767


----------



## chicanerie

Small Abyss Blue Grained Calfskin Phantom Cabas
Small Pop Red Liégé Calfskin Vertical Cabas
Small Black Lambskin Trio
Small Black Grained Calfskin Big Bag
Horizontal Red Lambskin Cabas
(all old Céline)

Total 772

Looking to add another four Philo-era bags to complete my collection: a new large Sangle, a new medium Big Bag, a pre-loved small Classic Box and a pre-loved horizontal Gusset Cabas. if anyone has either a Box or Gusset Cabas in good, clean condition, please get in touch. Had a bad experience with Vestiaire, so open to other options!


----------



## Porschenality

6 Mini Luggages 
1 Micro Luggage 
1 wallet 
= 8
New total for the group...

780


----------



## Queensmama

1 nano luggage, herringbone tweed and smooth black leather 

total: 781


----------



## Annine

Annine said:


> 1. Tricolor Micro Luggage
> 2. Black Micro Belt
> 3. Burgundy Nano Luggage
> 4. Blue/green Twisted Cabas
> 
> 729



Update:

5. small Burgundy Big Bag 
6. small red Trio
7. nano Belt Bag in dark green mock croc 

Total: 784


----------



## inch

1) Luggage
2) Belt bag
3) Sangle

Total: 787


----------



## shopanonymous

1. Black medium C bag
2. Light camel medium C bag
3. White small Edge bag
4. Black mini belt bag
5. Dark Gray micro belt bag
6. Black micro luggage drummed leather
7. Coquelicot micro luggage drummed leather
8. Coquelicot nano luggage drummed leather
9. Black small Trapeze
10. Black compact Trotteur

Total 791


----------



## Venessa84

Medium Le 16
Nano Belt Bag 
Small Ring Bag 

794


----------



## muchstuff

Celine Phantom  795


----------



## cecegrl

1 Mini belt bag
1 Tie bag
1 Nano luggage
2 Nano belt bag

800


----------



## mmdc

nano belt 801


----------



## pearlgrass

Dune Micro Luggage
802


----------



## lilou

Red small trio 
Indigo nano luggage 
Black micro luggage
Black nano belt 
Black médium triomphe 

807


----------



## jen943

Black shoulder luggage tote

808


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Micro Luggage Grey with Turquoise
Micro Luggage Tricolor
Trio Large Fluorescent Fuchsia

811


----------



## xcaramelizex

xcaramelizex said:


> I really need to stop...
> 
> Small trio in blush calfskin liege
> Small trotteur in black
> Large trio in burgandy
> Small soft cube bag in light tan
> Medium box in dark blue calfskin liege
> 
> 
> 
> 566 + 5 = 571



Update:

Large trio in cotton canvas
Small camera bag in triomphe canvas

811 + 2 = 813


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

All Phoebe Era:
Deep red Box leather Edge Bag
Same colour Classic Box (medium size brought when they first came out)
Vertical Bi-colour Cabas (I think thats what Its called!) in deep pinkish red at the bottom and orange  
Black Trotteur in smooth calf leather (original design with very plain flap)
Bi-colour clutch/pouch in off white and black
Large tri-fold wallet/clutch in grained leather in a dark petrol blue 
813+6= 819 
(apologies for not being more specific on colours and names I brought them ages ago !)


----------



## Cubey

Cubey said:


> 1. Mini belt bag in light taupe
> 2. Medium classic box in black
> 700 + 2 = 702


Adding:
3. Small cabas phantom in taupe
4. Small trotteur in amethyst
5. Frame bag in a maroon+beige combo

total = 819 + 3 = 822


----------



## IntheOcean

Asymmetrical bowling bag in black mock croc 

823


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I've just remembered I also have a Phoebe era black calf leather Bum-bag (ie; a large pouch on a belt )
824


----------



## Sophia

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I've just remembered I also have a Phoebe era black calf leather Bum-bag (ie; a large pouch on a belt )
> 824


would love to see pics of this! I've been on the hunt for the black bum bag for so long!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Micro luggage - orage (dark grey/blue)
Micro luggage - souris
Phantom - beige w/fuchsia suede lining
Nano luggage - plum
Total = 4
here are a couple of pics:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Sophia said:


> would love to see pics of this! I've been on the hunt for the black bum bag for so long!


I'll dig it out and post it!..watch this space.
I forgot I even owned it because I've only worn it once  .
I will find it photograph it and make myself use it-I never see any around so I guess they either didn't make many or it wasn't super popular.


----------



## Sophia

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'll dig it out and post it!..watch this space.
> I forgot I even owned it because I've only worn it once  .
> I will find it photograph it and make myself use it-I never see any around so I guess they either didn't make many or it wasn't super popular.


I messaged you


----------



## sparklywacky

I had 3 Céline bags by Phoebe Philo and sold them all as soon as Hedi took over. No regrets.


----------



## kjohn138

Since around 2009 I have collected:

1.) Luggage tote mini pebbled in anthracite (and yes... it is incredibly floppy now but a samorga bag organizer helps)  
2.) Luggage tote mini in camel
3.) Box bag medium in nude
4.) Box bag small in black (hands down most used bag) 
5.) Box bag small in red
6.) Box bag small in coral karung (thinking about letting this one go after the summer)
7.) Box bag teen in rose antique
8.) Trotteur small in white

I'm new to the thread so I'm a little lost on the numbers but 824 being the last counted total plus the four I believe were not counted yet from gettinpurseonal* plus my eight = 836 

*I can edit this if I'm wrong of course


----------



## thundercloud

1. black drummed leather nano luggage

tPF total: 837


----------



## innerspark

838: small phantom cabas in light gray (my first Celine!)


----------



## Sterntalerli

1) Red - Trio
2) Dessert Rose - Trio
3) Black - Cabas Phantom
4) Light Taupe - Mini Belt bag

-> 842 bags


----------



## Sterntalerli

gettinpurseonal said:


> Micro luggage - orage (dark grey/blue)
> Micro luggage - souris
> Phantom - beige w/fuchsia suede lining
> Nano luggage - plum
> Total = 4
> here are a couple of pics:
> View attachment 5003453
> View attachment 5003454
> View attachment 5003455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003457
> View attachment 5003458



Omg the fuchsia lining is beautiful!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Sterntalerli said:


> Omg the fuchsia lining is beautiful!!


Thank you. That’s what made me buy the bag and spend more than I should have!! I could have gone with a pre-loved beige exterior color with matching beige leather lining for a fraction of the cost. So I’ll take it as if you are reassuring me I’m not an idiot for spending more for this fuchsia suede lining!? Haha
I wonder how many people still carry their phantom, knowing it is quite heavy? I don’t care about the little bag craze. I still love big bags and I cannot lie.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Have 4

luggage

phantom 

celine all soft flap

Trapeze


----------



## Asphodel

2 - bi-colour tote and trio


----------



## caroperouse

I own a black grained leather Big Bag !
(and I'm planning to buy a micro Luggage in secondhand soon)

1 bag +  842 being the last counted total plus the 6 from previous posts were not counted = 849 bags !


----------



## jelliedfeels

1 medium box bag in taupe for the foreseeable!

I would love another box in green or dark red or a trio in yellow.

Sorry so non- imaginary bags only we are up to 850!


----------



## daisyfair

Seau Sangle - Black 
Micro Belt - Navy 
Nano Belt - Light Taupe 
Large Trio - Khaki (an olive green) 
Small Trio - Black 
Small Trio - Tan 
Small Camera Bag - Triomphe Canvas Tan 

857!


----------



## kalilagirl

Compact Trotteur in Porcelain
Large Trio in Burgundy

859


----------



## pocketpikachu

Medium Backpack in Triomphe Jacquard

860!


----------



## JacksNotHere

Nano Belt in a blue color I've never determined, but would love to know! 

861!


----------



## vintage diamond

Seau Sangle in Anthracite/Grey colour &
Classic Bag in Black box leather, size medium.

863


----------



## Luba87

I added a trio to my collection ☺️☺️
864 
☺


----------



## Sterntalerli

I added a smal Cabas tote in navy 
865


----------



## Sjp704

Small camera bag in triomphe canvas and calfskin tan 

Total:  866


----------



## poonchsm

- A vintage-ish shoulder bag I don’t know the name (Gifted from my aunt. She said it’s at least 15 years old)
- A micro belt bag in Amazone

Total: 868


----------



## Luba87

poonchsm said:


> - A vintage-ish shoulder bag I don’t know the name (Gifted from my aunt. She said it’s at least 15 years old)
> - A micro belt bag in Amazone
> 
> Total: 868


Oh I love the amazone colour and have been dying for one for a while. Enjoy it!!


----------



## bagaholicpnw

Just one. I use my black micro belt bag as my every day bag. Love how understated it is. I think I will use it for years!


----------



## Joule

I had several once upon a time, but now there's only one remaining: it's a Cabas Clasp, I believe. It's big enough to park a car in. 

Now I want to find a reason to wear this. 

I think that's 870.


----------



## am1ly

Medium classic bag - Natural Lizard
Teen classic bag - Marble green liege (very dark green, nearly black)
Vintage classic bag - black croc
Ava bag - Tan canvas

Ps. Just realized how much I love Celine lol

874


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Celine Phantom Canvas
Two Celine Nano Luggage

877


----------



## am1ly

I just added 1 nano luggage in grained black 

878


----------



## muchstuff

Just added a Phantom Cabas in black. 879.


----------



## Sferics

Black Trapeze 
880

(from this place many greetings @880 )


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> Black Trapeze
> 880
> 
> (from this place many greetings @880 )


Wish I could add, but alas


----------



## iqaganda

1 Trapeze
1 Mini Luggage 
1 Vintage Macadam Alma
1 Vintage Macadam Boston

884


----------



## annsofi

1 Midi Luggage (best rehab project to date)

885


----------



## vwuhoo

1 ava
1 triomphe 
1 cabas de france
1 mini crossbody 
889


----------



## muchstuff

Added another Phantom Cabas in dark brown. 890.


----------



## diorme

1 Trio

891


----------



## xlalala123

1 classic box bag
1 canvas triomphe bucket bag

893


----------



## desertchic

Cabas phantom in grey 

894


----------



## muchstuff

Sangle Seau in grey  895


----------



## elizapav

1 Phantom Luggage
1 Cabas de France

897


----------



## EVIE1001

1 x Sangle Seau bucket bag
1 x medium Triomphe canvas and leather shoulder bag
1 x classic box bag

900


----------



## corgi204

1 x Celine luggage nano in souris
901


----------



## bag^lover

1 luggage micro
1 large sangle
1 small cabas
2 classic box bag
5 trios

911


----------



## freckles_888

1x Nano Luggage
1x Classic Box
1x Small Belt 

Total = 914


----------



## clemvccn

2x Classic Box
2 x Triomphe
1 x Micro Belt

Total = 919


----------



## Bouleke

1x Classic Box
1x Belt bag Micro
1x Trio Small
1x le 16 bag Small

Total = 923


----------



## elizapav

Recently added:

1x Cabas Phantom Tote

Total = 924


----------



## WafflesButts

1 x Micro Belt Bag
1 x Triomphe Canvas Bucket Bag

Total = 926


----------



## de_priss

1 x Micro belt bag

Total = 927


----------



## Raeinn

Still waiting  XD


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

1x C bag 
Total = 928


----------



## DeryaHm

1 large cabas 
1 pomellato edge (spelling?) I was so sad they stoped making Edge! It was so cool! Still get lots of compliments on mine


----------



## sheena2015

Safa said:


> 1 large cabas
> 1 pomellato edge (spelling?) I was so sad they stoped making Edge! It was so cool! Still get lots of compliments on mine



I think the last one ended at 930.

1 nano luggage
1 nano belt
1 micro belt

933


----------



## clemvccn

New additions!
1 large trio
1 box
1 trifold
1 trapeze 

937


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

I love Celine! Let's get this total past 1k!

+1 micro belt bag
+1 nano luggage

939


----------



## WafflesButts

+1 Nano Luggage 

940


----------



## fifioonaa

1 Nano luggage multicolor (white/taupe and old Céline)

total = 941


----------



## oldceline

+1 nano belt bag in black (old céline, got it in late 2018 just as everything was switching over)

942

(have been wanting to add a taupe small phantom cabas or small sangle for years now!)


----------



## shazzy99

+3
Black trio
Canvas Ava 
New to me as of last week - nano luggage 

945


----------



## bagsforeverand

+2
Belt bag micro
Triomphe canvas white bucket 
947


----------



## poonchsm

+1
Just added Medium Folco to my family.
948


----------



## clemvccn

+ 1 edge
+ 1 small trio
+ 1 nano luggage

= 951


----------



## PuccaNGaru

+1 medium Box 
+1 Folco (newly purchased over the weekend and am in love with it)

=953


----------



## Truffe75

+ 1 nano luggage
+ 1 micro luggage
+ 1 mini triumphe

=956


----------



## lucie_bur

+ 1 vertical small cabas
+ 1 belt bag nano
+ 1 Tri color All soft 

=959


----------



## desertchic

+ 1 Ava

= 960


----------



## scottiewarrior

+1 Medium Folco
+1 Tabou bag

=962


----------



## bagaholicpnw

+ belt bag= 963


----------



## MegPoort

+ Ava bag = 964


----------



## annipanini

+micro belt bag
+small cabas phantom
+bucket 16
=967


----------



## caarlyntryl

+ 2 nano tricolor luggage
+ 1 micro black luggage

= 970


----------



## desertchic

+1 Small Cabas Phantom in black

=971


----------



## hlh0904

+1 Mini Luggage in tri-color black, brown and white
+1 Small Trapeze in nude, taupe and black
+1 Med Trapeze in black leather and caramel brown lizard skin

Very late to the Celine fan club. So far a Philophile
=974


----------



## fightdirrty

+ 1 CLUTCH WITH CHAIN IN TRIOMPHE CANVAS AND LAMBSKIN TAN (Celine embroidered on one side in gold)
+ 1 SMALL DRAWSTRING BAG IN TRIOMPHE CANVAS AND CALFSKIN TAN

= 976


----------



## B-Town

+1 Mini Belt Bag in Light Taupe

= 977


----------



## clemvccn

I've sold 6 of my Celine bags (2 boxes, 2 trios, 1 trifold, 1 trapeze) and added these 6 since March :
- teen triomphe in pebble
- triomphe chain besace in black
- maillon triomphe besace in tan
- soft 16 teen in clay
- large folco in canvas
- large 16 besace in black

so still *977*


----------



## desertchic

+ Micro Belt Bag in Light Taupe

= 978


----------



## lemonmonstahh

+ Pico Belt Bag in Taupe 
+ Teen triomphe in white canvas
+ Small bucket in tan canvas

= 981


----------



## shazzy99

+ Ava in Triomphe canvas
+ mini Triomphe in Triomphe canvas (have been waiting ages for this cutie)

= 983


----------



## MegPoort

+ micro belt bag light taupe
+ nano luggage smooth black with gold hardware
= 985


----------



## giantswing

Micro belt in grey. Love it!

= 986


----------



## lolaluvsu

Micro belt in taupe
Navy trio
Cabas phantom in taupe

= 989

Yikes! Didn’t realize I sold so many (had four more)!


----------



## muchstuff

Black Sangle Seau...990


----------



## Love4MK

1 Micro Luggage in red/black/white canvas & leather
And hoping for a Celine Nano next!


----------



## lolaluvsu

993….
Just added a Cabas phantom in black  & a Romy in tan


----------



## Tocade85

+ 1 C Bag in houndstooth tweed and black leather 

994


----------



## Princessfuzz

Just got the Celine medium Ava strap bag in tan!

=995


----------



## mar123

Chain Besace Triomphe black
Medium Cuir Triomphe natural
Small 16 grained black 

=998


----------



## BB8

Nano luggage in Kohl, and Nano belt bag 

= 1000!!


----------



## desertchic

Small Boston in Triomphe canvas and tan calfskin 

= 1001


----------



## poleneceline

Princessfuzz said:


> Just got the Celine medium Ava strap bag in tan!
> 
> =995


+ 1 Celine ava bag for me too! Mine is the white coated canvas.


----------



## Mirisaa

Céline small Phantom Cabas 
Celine Leandre in Black
Celine Teen Cuir Triomphe  

= 1005


----------



## juneping

(1) box in brown...


----------



## BlueCherry

1004 

I can’t believe I did this but I sold two Céline bags

Small seau sangle
Pearl blue micro luggage


----------



## IntheOcean

Welp, I've added one more (black/gray Trapeze ), so...

1005


----------



## caarlyntryl

Nano luggage tricolor x 2
Micro luggage black
Trapeze python tricolor
Textile pouch
Textile cabas tote
Classique triomphe khaki

= 1012


----------



## juneping

^^
i love your textile pouch...so adorable


----------



## danna_b

Ava in tan
Seau Sangle in Taupe

= 1014!


----------



## desertchic

+Triomphe Shoulder Bag (in black…it’s SO pretty  )

= 1015


----------



## poleneceline

poleneinblack said:


> + 1 Celine ava bag for me too! Mine is the white coated canvas.


Gotta add a vintage macadam bag and a horse carriage box shoulder bag.


----------



## jptw4192

+Mini Belt Bag (in Gray)
+Micro Luggage Tote (in Black - from Phoebe Philo era)

= 1017

However, I would love to sell my Micro and having the hardest time selling it even though its in pristine condition :[


----------



## Tanja

I bought a Soft 16 large in gold/tan for work and a nano luggage in souris this year and love them


----------



## Lime Green

+ mini Belt Bag (grey)
+ medium Phantom Cabas (taupe)
=1021

i’m hoping to add one next year, maybe a Seau Sangle or Ava.


----------



## lia_siswanto

+ Celine box bag
+ Celine micro luggage
+ Celine mini Luggage
+ Celine micro belt
+ Celine mini belt
=1022


----------



## rayshines

I've probably had 5 in my lifetime (given away in various moves)

+ Boogie bag (from the Michael Kors days! weirdly also had a Chloe Paddington from when Phoebe Philo was at Chloe before she joined Celine)
+ Classic box bag
+ Trapeze bag for work
+ Phantom because I couldn't resist the face of a robot sticking its tongue out
+ Belt bag back when it was only available in 1 size

=1027


----------



## shopper00

+ bucket long strap; big bag smooth calfskin

=1028


----------



## LilyLA

1 medium box bag in palm (green)
1 nano belt bag in grey
1 brown tabou bag (just purchased in Paris!)
1 black 16 bag (just purchased in Paris)

= 1029


----------



## sharcee

1 classic box
1 phantom cabas
1 sangle seau 
1 micro belt 

= 1033


----------



## ColdSteel

1 Mini preloved bicolor belt bag (my first!)

= 1034


----------

